

The GNU C library dynamic linker expands $ORIGIN in setuid library search path - kibosh
http://marc.info/?l=full-disclosure&m=128739684614072&w=2

======
konad
Ah, dynamic linking. A painful solution to a non-problem. Thanks Sun

